# Marathon SAR pics, comments...



## BrianH

While shopping online for Maratac Zulu straps, I came across several photos of the Marathon SAR and was instantly attracted to it. For those who don't know, Marathon is based in Canada and is contracted to supply watches to the U.S. and Canadian government, military. The watches themselves are Swiss made, but I don't know who/where they are assembled.

There is frequently some confusion about what a SAR looks like, because the models have changed over the last few years. The currently available models (current contracts) have a dial with full 24-hour markings, and have Tritium vials applied to the hands and hour markers. The date window is also at 4:30. The Automatic is called the GSAR, the Quartz is called the TSAR. Both are still considered diver's watches. From what I understand, they are currently being supplied to NASA divers and various other gov't Seach and Rescue teams. They both look like this:

*Newer Marathon TSAR and GSAR:*









Photo from Marathon website: marathonwatch.com

The watch I bought is not current and is somewhat different. Before these Tritium models, the watch was just the "SAR." It has a different dial and hands that (in my opinion) are more appropriate for diving. The date window is at 3:00, and there is a "cyclops" fixed to its thick sapphire crystal. I believe this watch was supplied to the Canadian Coast Guard SAR teams in addition to others. Since it is not currently in production, it is difficult to find new. I was quite fortunate to find this one. However, there is a possibility that the watch may be produced again if a new contract comes up, specifying these different features. I have seen a few used show up on eBay.

*My SAR (Nov. 2004 contract):*










I have seen this same spec SAR with and without the "cyclops" and I'm not sure if that was an addition to later models only, or was removed by the owner - a common modification for those who hate the date magnifier. Personally, I hate the cyclops and removed it from mine the day after it arrived.

Some Specs

Movement: ETA 2824-2
Case material: brushed stainless steel 316L
Dial: 27.7mm
Crystal: sapphire - 2.8mm (thick) x 30.5 mm
Overall dimensions: 41.1mm (without crown) x 13.9mm
Lug-Lug: 46.5mm
Lugs: drilled - 20mm width
Weight: 93.1g (without strap)
Depth rating: 300m/1000ft.

Comments on form, function:

*Size:* The watch is not necessarily BIG, but rather "chunky." It wears smaller than the 41mm diameter would imply (due to the relative size of the dial), but thicker than the 14mm height would imply (due to the relative size of the bezel). With a reasonable 46mm lug-to-lug measurement, it's not odd-looking on my 7-inch wrist. It is somewhat heavy, but not a wrist anchor - maybe much heavier with the steel bracelet. The thickness is due to the 3mm sapphire crystal and huge 5.5mm bezel. The bezel is designed large to provide the ability to rotate with gloves on. For me, the thick and tactical look of the bezel, and the resulting deeply set dial is the most attrative feature of the watch.










*Hands:* As I mentioned, the hands on the SAR are better suited for diving than the current models in my opinion. They are white painted, lume-filled, "ladder" style hands that seem broad enough, and very legible against the matte black dial. The seconds hand has a red painted, lume filled arrowhead that matches the depth-rating text on the dial. The "plunger/syringe" look to the tritium hands on the TSAR and GSAR doesn't appeal to me.

*Dial:* Again, I think that this dial is better suited for diving than the current TSAR and GSAR dial - these newer models have a more tactical, military look, but a bit crowded and cluttered for my taste. The dial on my SAR is a clean, clear, "military diver" design. Very legible with a matte black dial with white printed individual minutes index and luminous markers at the hours. The date window is at 3:00, perfectly situated where the hour marker would be. The lume is SuperLuminova that is "baked-on" in a special process - Marathon calls this "Maraglo." The lume has very good performance, charging in a short amount of time and lasting several hours - quite impressive. Other than brand, the dial bears "Swiss Made," "Automatic," and "300m/1000ft" markings.










*Bezel:* I metioned before that the thick bezel and resulting deep-set dial is what sold me on this watch. But also the tactical look of the engraved/filled index (not just printed/painted-on) - just looks really rugged and perfect for the watch. Early contract years for the SAR had the same bezel but with a non-staked luminous triangle that tended to fall out if struck hard enough. This was corrected for the Nov. 2004 SAR's. In addition, they fine-tuned the bezel to 120-clicks rather than the previous 60-clicks. It feels very sure when rotating the bezel (uni-directional) because of the thick, large-tooth bezel edge that overlaps the case.










*Case:* The case is only a little thicker than the bezel and is smaller in diameter than the bezel, excluding lugs. The crown is very well protected and the lugs are only slightly pulled-down - it's a very flat case. The perimeter of the case is tapered slightly inward, so the diameter at the back is slightly larger than the front, where case meets bezel. The lugs are spaced 20mm apart, which looks suitable for this case size. The brushed steel is nice, but I would have designed a military watch to be bead-blasted. That could be arranged later. The case back is also brushed stainless and has depth rating, contract numbers, ISO 6425 (Dive watch standard), contract/issue date, and serial number, etc. The movement is held in an inner case of shock-resistant plastic for added safety. This also insulates the sound quite well - very quiet watch.










*Crown:* The unsigned crown is rather large at about 6.5mm (dia) x 5.5mm (length) and is knurled in a criss-cross pattern like a thumbscrew. The threads feel quite smooth when unscrewing the crown, and winding is also very fluid feeling. Just like the bezel, it is easy to grip and turn.

*Crystal:* Thick 2.8mm sapphire crystal that should be nearly impossible to shatter without trying. As mentioned, the date "cyclops" was promptly removed by me. I don't agree with the idea of a cyclops on a military watch. For that matter, I don't like them at all - not even on a Rolex.

*Strap:* The watch came with the standard-issue black natural rubber strap with basic tang buckle (signed Marathon) and two moving retaining loops. The strap is tapered in thickness from about 3mm at the spring bars to about 1.5mm at the ends. It is very flexible, stretches just a bit, and is quite comfortable to wear. Despite the weight of the watch, the strap holds it firmly in place, without being too tight. I also have a black zulu strap that I will be using with the watch. I am still considering the $160 bracelet as it has received rave reviews. My only hesitation is due to the maple leaf logo on the clasp (no offense Canada!).










*Accuracy:* Too early to give a full report, but on the wrist my SAR is losing about 4 seconds per day. When resting, Crown up and Dial up both produced roughly the same results (-4 sec/day). Crown right seems to keep time within a second (still loses about 1/2 sec). Haven't tested other positions yet. Overall, not bad, but I would prefer running a tad fast rather than slow.

*Final notes:* I struggled when trying to decide between this watch and a STOWA Seatime, when I really wanted a Seatime Prodiver. The Prodiver will remain on my birthday/Christmas wishlist... ...June 8th, if anyone's feeling charitable :-D










If you can find this watch, or if it becomes available again in the future (as the "rumour mill" tells me), try it out. I needed to add a serious diver to my collection as my old beater Citizen Promaster can't be trusted underwater anymore. Though it might make it to the office on casual Fridays, this will not be a "desk-diver", but it will be a weekend/watersports, hiking/biking, and yes, occasional diving watch.

Best Regards,
Brian


----------



## Pureslab

Updated opinion ?


Do you find the either the large crown or bezel "digging" into your wrist ?


I have been looking on ebay for a bit for one of these watches , have never had the chance to handle one.


----------



## 20Babies

Have been looking for one for a while, but was unsure if I should get a Seiko MM or SAR. How did you remove the cyclobs on the glass?


----------



## Buffalo Hump

Hey,

Nice review! I am wearing my SAR right now in fact. It is the November 2004 version (like yours), serial number 0190. I have it on a Maratac Zulu, although I also have the stainless bracelet. I can recommend the bracelet highly. In fact, I am planning on putting the watch back onto the bracelet when I get a chance. I think this is an excellent all-round weekend watch, although I cannot comment on its usefulness while diving, not being a diver myself. My only 'gripe'' with the watch is that when you are adjusting the time and date, it is quite easy to make the day setting 'jump' when screwing the crown in. Apart from that it's a great watch. I just wish it was a couple of mm's bigger all round. Then it would be one of the all time great diver's watches under $1,000.


----------



## Viper

Nice review, indeed!


----------



## bobbysamd

*SAR bracelet*

Great review and SAR variant comparison!

I experienced the same bracelet dilemma as Brian. My Marathon has "U.S. Government" printed on the dial; the Marathon bracelet has a Canadian maple leaf. The aesthetic conflict didn't thrill me. A Watchadoo bracelet solved the problem nicely:








As it does with so many other watches, the Watchadoo's brushed stainless steel links matched my Marathon's finish perfectly. The clasp is unsigned, so there is no logo conflict with the dial. Perhaps the biggest bonus is the Watchadoo bracelet is far less expensive than the Marathon.

I'm thrilled with the results.


----------



## Automatic

Thanks for the reveiw, I just received my 2003 Marathon on a bracelet, I normally dont like a bracelet but this one wears very comfortably.


----------



## allen Edney

How do you remove the cyclops from the sar crystal?


----------



## JJW1967

allen Edney said:


> How do you remove the cyclops from the sar crystal?


Hi,

To remove the cyclops, you should heat the crystal up with a soldering iron for at least 10 minutes. Then take a razor blade and press it against the base of the cyclops. You should now be able to slide the razor blade between the cyclops and the crystal. To remove any glue that remains on the crystal, slightly polish it with Polywatch.

Cheers,

Johan


----------



## A. Geronimo

BrianH said:


> While shopping online for Maratac Zulu straps, I came across several photos of the Marathon SAR and was instantly attracted to it. For those who don't know, Marathon is based in Canada and is contracted to supply watches to the U.S. and Canadian government, military. The watches themselves are Swiss made, but I don't know who/where they are assembled.
> 
> There is frequently some confusion about what a SAR looks like, because the models have changed over the last few years. The currently available models (current contracts) have a dial with full 24-hour markings, and have Tritium vials applied to the hands and hour markers. The date window is also at 4:30. The Automatic is called the GSAR, the Quartz is called the TSAR. Both are still considered diver's watches. From what I understand, they are currently being supplied to NASA divers and various other gov't Seach and Rescue teams. They both look like this:
> 
> *Newer Marathon TSAR and GSAR:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo from Marathon website: marathonwatch.com
> 
> The watch I bought is not current and is somewhat different. Before these Tritium models, the watch was just the "SAR." It has a different dial and hands that (in my opinion) are more appropriate for diving. The date window is at 3:00, and there is a "cyclops" fixed to its thick sapphire crystal. I believe this watch was supplied to the Canadian Coast Guard SAR teams in addition to others. Since it is not currently in production, it is difficult to find new. I was quite fortunate to find this one. However, there is a possibility that the watch may be produced again if a new contract comes up, specifying these different features. I have seen a few used show up on eBay.
> 
> *My SAR (Nov. 2004 contract):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen this same spec SAR with and without the "cyclops" and I'm not sure if that was an addition to later models only, or was removed by the owner - a common modification for those who hate the date magnifier. Personally, I hate the cyclops and removed it from mine the day after it arrived.
> 
> Some Specs
> 
> Movement: ETA 2824-2
> Case material: brushed stainless steel 316L
> Dial: 27.7mm
> Crystal: sapphire - 2.8mm (thick) x 30.5 mm
> Overall dimensions: 41.1mm (without crown) x 13.9mm
> Lug-Lug: 46.5mm
> Lugs: drilled - 20mm width
> Weight: 93.1g (without strap)
> Depth rating: 300m/1000ft.
> 
> Comments on form, function:
> 
> *Size:* The watch is not necessarily BIG, but rather "chunky." It wears smaller than the 41mm diameter would imply (due to the relative size of the dial), but thicker than the 14mm height would imply (due to the relative size of the bezel). With a reasonable 46mm lug-to-lug measurement, it's not odd-looking on my 7-inch wrist. It is somewhat heavy, but not a wrist anchor - maybe much heavier with the steel bracelet. The thickness is due to the 3mm sapphire crystal and huge 5.5mm bezel. The bezel is designed large to provide the ability to rotate with gloves on. For me, the thick and tactical look of the bezel, and the resulting deeply set dial is the most attrative feature of the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hands:* As I mentioned, the hands on the SAR are better suited for diving than the current models in my opinion. They are white painted, lume-filled, "ladder" style hands that seem broad enough, and very legible against the matte black dial. The seconds hand has a red painted, lume filled arrowhead that matches the depth-rating text on the dial. The "plunger/syringe" look to the tritium hands on the TSAR and GSAR doesn't appeal to me.
> 
> *Dial:* Again, I think that this dial is better suited for diving than the current TSAR and GSAR dial - these newer models have a more tactical, military look, but a bit crowded and cluttered for my taste. The dial on my SAR is a clean, clear, "military diver" design. Very legible with a matte black dial with white printed individual minutes index and luminous markers at the hours. The date window is at 3:00, perfectly situated where the hour marker would be. The lume is SuperLuminova that is "baked-on" in a special process - Marathon calls this "Maraglo." The lume has very good performance, charging in a short amount of time and lasting several hours - quite impressive. Other than brand, the dial bears "Swiss Made," "Automatic," and "300m/1000ft" markings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bezel:* I metioned before that the thick bezel and resulting deep-set dial is what sold me on this watch. But also the tactical look of the engraved/filled index (not just printed/painted-on) - just looks really rugged and perfect for the watch. Early contract years for the SAR had the same bezel but with a non-staked luminous triangle that tended to fall out if struck hard enough. This was corrected for the Nov. 2004 SAR's. In addition, they fine-tuned the bezel to 120-clicks rather than the previous 60-clicks. It feels very sure when rotating the bezel (uni-directional) because of the thick, large-tooth bezel edge that overlaps the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Case:* The case is only a little thicker than the bezel and is smaller in diameter than the bezel, excluding lugs. The crown is very well protected and the lugs are only slightly pulled-down - it's a very flat case. The perimeter of the case is tapered slightly inward, so the diameter at the back is slightly larger than the front, where case meets bezel. The lugs are spaced 20mm apart, which looks suitable for this case size. The brushed steel is nice, but I would have designed a military watch to be bead-blasted. That could be arranged later. The case back is also brushed stainless and has depth rating, contract numbers, ISO 6425 (Dive watch standard), contract/issue date, and serial number, etc. The movement is held in an inner case of shock-resistant plastic for added safety. This also insulates the sound quite well - very quiet watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crown:* The unsigned crown is rather large at about 6.5mm (dia) x 5.5mm (length) and is knurled in a criss-cross pattern like a thumbscrew. The threads feel quite smooth when unscrewing the crown, and winding is also very fluid feeling. Just like the bezel, it is easy to grip and turn.
> 
> *Crystal:* Thick 2.8mm sapphire crystal that should be nearly impossible to shatter without trying. As mentioned, the date "cyclops" was promptly removed by me. I don't agree with the idea of a cyclops on a military watch. For that matter, I don't like them at all - not even on a Rolex.
> 
> *Strap:* The watch came with the standard-issue black natural rubber strap with basic tang buckle (signed Marathon) and two moving retaining loops. The strap is tapered in thickness from about 3mm at the spring bars to about 1.5mm at the ends. It is very flexible, stretches just a bit, and is quite comfortable to wear. Despite the weight of the watch, the strap holds it firmly in place, without being too tight. I also have a black zulu strap that I will be using with the watch. I am still considering the $160 bracelet as it has received rave reviews. My only hesitation is due to the maple leaf logo on the clasp (no offense Canada!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Accuracy:* Too early to give a full report, but on the wrist my SAR is losing about 4 seconds per day. When resting, Crown up and Dial up both produced roughly the same results (-4 sec/day). Crown right seems to keep time within a second (still loses about 1/2 sec). Haven't tested other positions yet. Overall, not bad, but I would prefer running a tad fast rather than slow.
> 
> *Final notes:* I struggled when trying to decide between this watch and a STOWA Seatime, when I really wanted a Seatime Prodiver. The Prodiver will remain on my birthday/Christmas wishlist... ...June 8th, if anyone's feeling charitable :-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can find this watch, or if it becomes available again in the future (as the "rumour mill" tells me), try it out. I needed to add a serious diver to my collection as my old beater Citizen Promaster can't be trusted underwater anymore. Though it might make it to the office on casual Fridays, this will not be a "desk-diver", but it will be a weekend/watersports, hiking/biking, and yes, occasional diving watch.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Brian


Hi Brian, Just wondering what you used to remove the cyclops? Was it a difficult process? Any special method or tips you may pass along.

thanks,
A.Geronimo


----------



## robzilla

No need to remove the cyclops. Just buy one without it. I know that the main seller of Marathon SAR watches in the US sells them both ways. If you try to remove it yourself a lot of things could go wrong. 

I would never personally try to alter the crystal. I am sure it is possible but knowing myself I would burn something like the bezel or who knows...

I would not want to spend a lot of cash just to ruin it myself!!

I like the cyclops myself but I can understand why others don't. Cleaning the crystal for one thing is easier without it.

R


----------



## AbnJoker

I had zero luck with the "heating" technique for removal. I used a chisel and rubber hammer to remove the cyclops. Scary, but it worked. I duct taped the crystal and bezel for protection from scratching (leaving the cyclops exposed). It took few strikes to remove. The SAR looks SO MUCH better without the cyclops (IMO). Good luck, and wear goggles


----------



## rsilvers

Here are some I just photographed:





































Both of these are 30 second exposures at ISO 800 and F4.0. You can see that the second hand swept 30 seconds during the exposure. For the second one, I flicked the room lights on and off once as quickly as I could.



















Last night I wore the watch in typical evening room light before bed, and 5 minutes after bed, the SuperLuminova triangle was dimmer than the Tritium(H3). So those who say SuperLuminova is as good as Tritium are nuts. After an hour I could not see the SuperLuminova at all.


----------



## Tophat

I've got the SAR, the GSAR auto w/ the tritium tubes, I used to have the TSAR - tritium tubes and quartz movt. Yesterday I scored a JSAR... Jumbo baby! I was worried it would be too big, but it looks great, wears great, and I love it. For the time being it's my main everyday watch, and the others are taking a "time out".


----------



## por44

Hey, I agree the jumbo sar does wear much smaller than you would think.


----------



## co556guy

Ive always liked these watches. Something about them that just screams that it means business and isn't anything but what it is. I do want one, but they seem scarce in the tritium, automatic versions (I could just be looking in the wrong place as well).


----------



## Mozz

co556guy said:


> Ive always liked these watches. Something about them that just screams that it means business and isn't anything but what it is. I do want one, but they seem scarce in the tritium, automatic versions (I could just be looking in the wrong place as well).


FWIW, I have seen the Marathon watches sold primarily online thru countycomm.com. I'd imagine that availability is based on the numbers left over as new contracts are ordered/filled. 
Tough looking piece..I'd like to see one in person, although for the price I'd prefer to put the $$ towards a Planet Ocean...


----------



## zepp21

Can anyone direct me to a dealer to buy these gorgeous watches? Looking for the JSAR if that helps anyone. JSAR with a nato bond style band sounds amazinggg IMO


----------



## joeciv

Did you find a dealer? I just contacted Marathon directly. I am going to call today about ordering one/two directly from the manufacturer. send me an email when you get this, and let me know what you find. The Army issued these in Iraq, but only in limited numbers... so didn't get one.

[email protected]



zepp21 said:


> Can anyone direct me to a dealer to buy these gorgeous watches? Looking for the JSAR if that helps anyone. JSAR with a nato bond style band sounds amazinggg IMO


----------



## tsylatac

zepp21 said:


> Can anyone direct me to a dealer to buy these gorgeous watches? Looking for the JSAR if that helps anyone. JSAR with a nato bond style band sounds amazinggg IMO





joeciv said:


> Did you find a dealer? I just contacted Marathon directly. I am going to call today about ordering one/two directly from the manufacturer. send me an email when you get this, and let me know what you find. The Army issued these in Iraq, but only in limited numbers... so didn't get one.
> 
> [email protected]


CountyComm


----------



## outatime

I just pulled the trigger on a GSAR from CountyComm. I've been wanting one ever since seeing it in a GSA catalog.

The Marathon watches seem to be the only deal that the government services get. All the other products in the GSA catalog seem to be way over priced.

I tried to make the purchase through GSA; they are about half the price of CountryComm, but they can only be purchased with a Government Credit card.

Another issue is that if the watch was originally purchased through GSA, the warranty cannot be transfered.

This makes me wonder if some of the Marathon watches on the "bay" are hot and perhaps taken out of a supply room somewhere or never turned in by a military member.

http://www.countycomm.com/announcement.htm

Now that I've have had my GSAR for a little over a week, I'll give my impressions of the watch. The watch is a good match for my 7.75" wrist. Its size is about the same as a Seiko Diver, Rolex SUB or a DOXA 1200. 
The bezel is easy to rotate and on mine, the triangle lines up at 12:00 perfectly. The band that came with the watch is the most comfortable rubber watch band I have ever worn. 
The tritium gas vials are very bright and stay bright for many hours. I also like the orange tritium at the 12:00 position.The only fault that I could find with the watch is that the lume on the second hand is not adequate for a dive watch. See ISO 6425. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_Resistant_mark A dive watch should have an indication that the watch is running (This is usually indicated by a running second hand with a luminous tip or tail.

All in all I like the watch and it would only be better if I could have bought it through GSA.


----------



## tkd2bjj

Just bought a pre-owned 05 contract sterile tsar. came with a black rubber and black NATO strap. Was thinking of a tan/brown NATO strap in either nylon or leather. Most of my watches are on stainless bands, so this one will be different for me.
View attachment 969159


----------



## D-Delta

Congrats - enjoy!


----------



## GreazyThumbs

Congrats! Have a CSAR and I love. Welcome to the club.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

